# Cheap portable marsh seat?



## YooperTroll (Sep 30, 2008)

Either store bought or homemade. Share your ideas. This is something that needs to be light and mobile (will do some healthy walking with it).


----------



## lestat (Oct 27, 2007)

I am interested in seeing what people come up with, i was thinking about bringing a couple milk crates with me to sit on, but that might be over kill


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Cheap! 

A couple of cheap ideas.

A T-seat made from a 2x4 , drill a couple of holes for adding a piece of rope for a sling to carry. Suggest some steel angle brackets for reinforcment, where the tee and leg meet.

Not as portable but ya can carry and put some gear in it. Two milk crates zip tied together. Quite comfortable.


----------



## fishawn69 (Jan 12, 2009)

I got a fold up stool from walmart for 12 bucks It has cross bars on the bottom about 4 inches up that helps from sinking in the marsh its about 5 lb and 32 inches tall


----------



## 870 (Sep 23, 2009)

GoneFishin said:


> Cheap!
> 
> A couple of cheap ideas.
> 
> ...


  make sure you cut a point on the end so it pile drives into the mud good, if the bottom is more solid . dont make it too sharp tho or it might sink too far. mine are sharp for the flooded corn feilds. make another one for marshy bottomless stuff too. i would leave that one square on the end. i need to make me one like that. use somthing wider than a just a 2x4, i have some of them ones and they hurt your butt after a while. i like the rope idea " gonefishin"


----------



## YooperTroll (Sep 30, 2008)

Funny, just after starting this thread my young son comes out in the room carrying one of those giant crayola crayon storage things--you know, a hollow cardboard tube...I'm looking at it and thinking dang, I could just plop a hot seat on top of that and it'd probably work 

Shopping for this stuff, it's apparent to me the minute you slap a title on something like "duck hunter's seat" or "marsh seat" the prices goes up about $60.


----------



## smokem (Feb 6, 2003)

PVC Toilet flange and some pvc cut on a 45 deg angle on the bottom and you're good to go. Attached a piece of trex to the toilet flange and even padded it out. I'll post up some photos when I can. Crude but gets the job done


----------



## YooperTroll (Sep 30, 2008)

smokem said:


> PVC Toilet flange and some pvc cut on a 45 deg angle on the bottom and you're good to go. Attached a piece of trex to the toilet flange and even padded it out. I'll post up some photos when I can. Crude but gets the job done


I have some leftover Trex scraps from our deck project a couple of years ago. This sounds intriguing.


----------



## shark6 (Jun 28, 2005)

Got that one that avery makes now, think they bought out the original makers doesnt look any different. I like it alot. For packing in you cant beat it.


----------



## YooperTroll (Sep 30, 2008)

shark6 said:


> Got that one that avery makes now, think they bought out the original makers doesnt look any different. I like it alot. For packing in you cant beat it.


That one does look like a nice one...it's a bit more than I want to spend for one, though. What kind of deal did you get on it?


----------



## twoteal (Jul 22, 2001)

The avery seats where 39.99 during cabelas waterfowl weekend. I bought one at 49.99 and it is worth every penny. I witnessed two huge failures of homemade jobbers this weekend one where my cousins prostate will likely never be the same and the other was my dads. I gave Dad mine and I stood for 6 hours cause it was the right thing to do. Going to cabelas this morning to get another one so I don't have a parnters ***** mess up a perfect day in the marsh.


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

5 gallon bucket -free on garbage day!


----------



## Ruger-44 (Apr 2, 2009)

2X4 tee with a seat on top. I used a piece of treated 2X4 I had laying around, but one end to a point, put the tee about 8" up and half-lapped it together. For the seat, I cut a piece of 3/4" plywood for the seat and screwed it to the top. Added a foam seat to that and a piece of camo fabric stapled over the top. Put a strap on it and it works great. It's lightweight and portable. I ended up having to cut it shorter than I thought it would need to be, I think it's about 27" now. Perfect for the swamp I hunt in a lot and didn't cost anything because I had all the stuff laying around.


----------



## Groundhog69 (Sep 25, 2006)

avery marsh seats, Knight and hale used to make them, I have been using them for 8 yrs and they are great. best 40.00 spent


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

I personally like a stool that I think is called the "surf seat" or "swamp seat"

it's certainly not at portable/space saving as a homemade t-seat or the Avery unit, but like I said before on other items; it's always about trade-offs.

my stool has a wide circular seat on the top that really comes in handy over the narrow "T" stools out there. hunting GMA's, it's always tough looking for that one dry spot to set things. this stool fits that bill nicely. if you're not sitting on it, it makes a nice table for the blind bag, the (GMA authorized ) drink bottle, set the gun down across...)

i like it alot and won't switch over. It's all plastic and i'd imagine it's a one time lifetime purchase. I've had it for over 10 years easy. think it was about $40-50.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

lestat said:


> I am interested in seeing what people come up with, i was thinking about bringing a couple milk crates with me to sit on, but that might be over kill


Milk crates work the best imo.I also zip-tie or bungee them together.


----------

